# Scary piano excerpt



## patriciaalkavana (Aug 4, 2008)

Scary piano excerpt






:devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh no! Not that guy again!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*how gay!*

He's disgusting.

Martin


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I always imagine him as a conservatory dropout or something.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont really understand :S


----------

